# Pokémon Go. Disponibile per iOs e Android. Data d'uscita italiana



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2016)

E' previsto per il 15 luglio, in Italia, il rilascio di Pokèmon Go sulle piattaforme iOs e Android. Infatti dopo essere stato distribuito in paesi quali gli USA, la Nuova Zelanda e l'Australia, il gioco del celeberrimo cartone animato arriverà anche in Italia anche se è già disponibile scaricarlo tramite l'apk ufficiale (attenzione, perchè Nintendo potrebbe bannare molti dei quali utilizzeranno questo metodo). Il gioco utilizza la realtà grazie all'utilizzo del gps che permette nei luoghi più disparati di catturare Pokèmon in qualunque posto ci si trovi, solamente camminando per strada. L'attesa dunque, è quasi finita.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E' previsto per il 15 luglio, in Italia, il rilascio di Pokèmon Go sulle piattaforme iOs e Android. Infatti dopo essere stato distribuito in paesi quali gli USA, la Nuova Zelanda e l'Australia, il gioco del celeberrimo cartone animato arriverà anche in Italia anche se è già disponibile scaricarlo tramite l'apk ufficiale (attenzione, perchè Nintendo potrebbe bannare molti dei quali utilizzeranno questo metodo). Il gioco utilizza la realtà grazie all'utilizzo del gps che permette nei luoghi più disparati di catturare Pokèmon in qualunque posto ci si trovi, solamente camminando per strada. L'attesa dunque, è quasi finita.



Mio figlio ieri sera l'ha scaricato su Android, ma non gli parte, gli dice GPS non disponibile...


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Tic (7 Luglio 2016)

Scaricato tramite l'apk, come sempre Charmander


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mio figlio ieri sera l'ha scaricato su Android, ma non gli parte, gli dice GPS non disponibile...



Forse è un problema del gps... cmq meglio aspettare la data d'uscita ufficiale, anche perchè come ho scritto Nintendo potrebe bannare a iosa


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Scaricato tramite l'apk, come sempre Charmander



Tutta la vita


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Luglio 2016)

Wow


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

No vabbeeee bellissimo <3


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Luglio 2016)

Sta diventando una droga


----------



## Brain84 (11 Luglio 2016)

Scaricato su iphone tramite link esterno, devo dire che mi sembra di tornare a fine anni 90 con il gioco del gameboy anche se (per ora?) non riesco a far combattere i Pokemon. A 32 anni sentirsi un piccolo bimbominkia e non vergognarsi, bella sensazione


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2016)

Mi sa che venerdi lo scarico


----------



## Jaqen (12 Luglio 2016)

Ovviamente Charmender. Ma per evolversi in fretta bisogna per forza di cosa pagare.. con le pokeball a un certo punto non prendi più niente.


----------



## cris (13 Luglio 2016)

charmender


----------



## Butcher (13 Luglio 2016)

Stamattina ho catturato Pikachu


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2016)

Ma in questo gioco si cattura tutti i pokemon che trovi e basta? Non si può far altro??


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2016)

Bisogna trovare un modo serio per falsificare la posizione GPS


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bisogna trovare un modo serio per falsificare la posizione GPS



Se cerchi bene in internet trovi le istruzioni per farlo. Io non sono pratico però. E preferisco giocare senza barare anche perché credo che il bello di questo gioco sia proprio andare in giro.


----------



## Butcher (14 Luglio 2016)

Proprio ora ho provato ad affrontare una palestra. Impossibile, si blocca di continuo e in un nanosecondo mi ha stuprato.


----------



## BB7 (14 Luglio 2016)

Finché non implementeranno un sistema di combattimento SERIO non ho nessuna intenzione di installarlo. Mi tengo PokeMMO.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2016)

Sui tiggì ci fanno i servizi che dicono che è un gioco pericoloso e può nuocere alla salute


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2016)

Appena cominciato, con Squirtle. Sono tornato indietro di 15-20 anni


----------



## Tobi (16 Luglio 2016)

Questo gioco ha rivoluzionato il gaming, ancor piu delle varie console di next gen.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Questo gioco ha rivoluzionato il gaming, ancor piu delle varie console di next gen.



Oddio, l'idera è fantastica, ma va decisamente messo apposto! Tra server che si piantano, giochi che crashano e distribuzione un tantino sproporzionata dei pokemon c'è molto da lavorare per metter in "vendita" un prodotto completo e totalmente fruibile da tutti.


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Luglio 2016)

che team avete scelto? io rossi


----------



## cris (17 Luglio 2016)

istinto


----------



## Marilson (17 Luglio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Scaricato su iphone tramite link esterno, devo dire che mi sembra di tornare a fine anni 90 con il gioco del gameboy anche se (per ora?) non riesco a far combattere i Pokemon. A 32 anni sentirsi un piccolo bimbominkia e non vergognarsi, bella sensazione



l'altro bimbominkia di 32 anni sono io, ora come obiettivo e' raggiungere subito sto livello 5 cosi posso entrare nelle pokemon gym


----------



## mandraghe (17 Luglio 2016)

Mah, secondo me la gente sta malissimo.


----------



## Nicco (17 Luglio 2016)

Non vedo l'ora che il fenomeno si sgonfi.


----------



## Jino (17 Luglio 2016)

Comunque i server sono penosi...non si può giocare in queste condizioni!


----------



## Marilson (17 Luglio 2016)

impossibile loggarsi oggi qui in UK


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> impossibile loggarsi oggi qui in UK



In ITA idem. Al mattino va una bomba, il pome accettabile, dal tardo pomeriggio in poi maluccio, alla sera inacessibile. Ripeto, il gioco è figo, però cosi è ingiocabile, poco da dire.


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2017)

Qualcuno ci gioca ancora?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ci gioca ancora?


Io non l'ho mai provato, ma mi ricordo che dopo un boom di download, il mese dopo all'uscita se lo sono dimenticati tutti. Meglio così, visto che molti pazzi lo usavano addirittura mentre erano alla guida e facevano incidenti, dalle notizie che leggevo all'epoca.


----------



## Marilson (27 Novembre 2017)

disinstallato dopo un paio di mesi.. mi mandava la batteria a zero


----------

